# Kernel upgrade (2.6.20, newbie inside) [SOLVED]

## Hwoarang

Hello again

I was trying to upgrade from kernel 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 ---> 2.6.20-gentoo-r6

This is the first time I attempt something like this

I ve read some topics here but they couldnt help me

so I have downloaded the new sources using the "symlink" use flag

then i did

 *Quote:*   

> cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r6/
> 
> cp ../linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5/.config .
> 
> make oldconfig
> ...

 

I updated the grub.conf, I boot the system using the new kernel and I get hundrends of errors such as "Module xxx cannot find", net.eth0 cannot start etc.

I dont have sound, networking, and a number of other servises

What did I do wrong?

Also lsmod command gives me zero results

none module is loaded  :Exclamation: 

Thanks a lot  :Embarassed: Last edited by Hwoarang on Sun Apr 22, 2007 9:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Hwoarang,

Your sig says you have a 64 bit install but 

```
cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r6
```

is for 32 bit kernels

You would use 

```
cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r6
```

if you made a 64 bit kernel.

Note the different arch/...

I suspect you copied over an old 32 bit kernel.

----------

## Hwoarang

No I did this on my other machine (laptop) which has x86 Gentoo on it  :Sad: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Hwoarang wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r6/
> 
> cp ../linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5/.config .
> ...

 

I'd do the following steps:

```
cd /usr/src/linux
```

```
make oldconfig
```

-> the changes will be displayed, select options to your liking

```
make && make modules modules_install install
```

-> you don't need to copy the kernel manually to /boot/

change / add kernel to grub.conf

```
module-rebuild rebuild
```

----------

## Hwoarang

No   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

Still nothing....  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## tcunha

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> make && make modules modules_install install
> ```
> ...

 

With 2.6 kernels make modules isn't necessary.

----------

## monkeynuthead

 *Hwoarang wrote:*   

> No    
> 
> Still nothing....  

 

Are you using the separate alsa-driver ebuild, if so re-emerge this (it'll put its new modules in you new /usr/src/linux directories).

What are you using for your networking?

Whenever I change kernel versions, I have to 're-emerge' all of the following afterwards to add the modules to the new /usr/src/linux:

```

ati-drivers

alsa-driver

ndiswrapper

```

or is that what the modules-rebuild populate and modules-rebuild rebuild should do - I don't have this command on my system??

Also, take this all with a pinch of salt as I don't use the symlink use flag so not sure if that should sort this out - I prefer to change the /usr/src/linux symlink manually.

----------

## Hwoarang

 *monkeynuthead wrote:*   

>  *Hwoarang wrote:*   No    
> 
> Still nothing....   
> 
> Are you using the separate alsa-driver ebuild, if so re-emerge this (it'll put its new modules in you new /usr/src/linux directories).
> ...

 

no , alsa is build-in in the kernel. 

also module-rebuild is not a default command. You should download modules-rebuild package

I am following this guide-->http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kernel-upgrade.xml

It says to add "symlink" flag cause its easier. No luck so far ...

----------

## monkeynuthead

 *Hwoarang wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... module-rebuild is not a default command. You should download modules-rebuild package
> 
> I am following this guide-->http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kernel-upgrade.xml ...

 

Just had a look at the guide - looks like I've been going the long way round.  Sorry I couldn't be any help   :Sad: 

----------

## Hwoarang

Just trying some struff here

I now get a fatal error @ modprobe.sh with abnormal exit message

I think I m gonna quit the effort. Its worthless  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## terminal9

OK. Let's start with a clean slate:

1. Reboot with the previous working kernel passing nox as kernel boot parameter on grub screen (so that X does not start).

2. login as root

3. 

```
# rm -rf /lib/modules/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r6

# cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r6

# make mrproper

# cp ../linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5/.config . 

# make oldconfig

# make

# make modules_install

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r6
```

4. reboot with the new kernel passing, again, nox as kernel boot parameter on grub screen.

5. login as root.

6. re-emerge proprietary NVIDIA/ATI drivers, and ALSA drivers if necessary

7. rebootLast edited by terminal9 on Sun Apr 22, 2007 9:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hwoarang

Fixed out of the blue

Didnt do anything just another one make oldconfig etc

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Thank you all for your help  :Smile: 

----------

## Hwoarang

 *terminal9 wrote:*   

> OK. Let's start with a clean slate:
> 
> 1. Reboot with the previous working kernel passing nox as kernel boot parameter on grub screen (so that X does not start).
> 
> 2. login as root
> ...

 

yeah, thats what I did except steps 

-mrproper (what doest that do?)

- no nox parameter

- none re-emerge. I havent nvidia or Ati. Alsa is compiled in the kernel

Didnt know how come and finally worked. Thank you all of you so much!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Hwoarang,

make mrproper cleans the kernel tree back to the state it was in when you downloaded it. Users don't normally require it as it removes the .config file too. Users should only need make clean, which leaves the .config and auto tools made files in place.

nox on the kernel line means do not start Xorg. I'm not sure if that works on non liveCD startups as Xorg is started by the xdm init script.

----------

